
WeWork in Talks with SoftBank to Double Valuation to as Much as $40B - alokrai
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-in-talks-with-softbank-to-double-valuation-to-as-much-as-40-billion-1528923090
======
anoncoward111
Remember kids, when a graph of business valuation looks like a hockey stick,
you are probably buying at the top of the market.

